
I am currently building a software for auto piloting for consumer cars, AMA - 77yy77yy
https://techama.com/i-am-currently-building-a-software-for-auto-piloting-for-consumer-cars-443227/
======
sbierwagen
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=77yy77yy](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=77yy77yy)

Hm.

